
Bay Area workers commuting from edges of 'megaregion,' new report says - bobthedog
http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area-news/ci_30075097/housing-costs-push-commuters-outward-expanding-definition-bay
======
zwieback
Bay Area: LA without the beaches

